# my bf is depressed



## ct1980 (Oct 28, 2009)

a couple of months ago my bf lost his job. not only was it his dream job but also a once in a lifetime opportunity. after losing his job he became very depressed which in turn has made our relationship very stressful. i love him so much and feel very blessed to have him in my life, but there are days when i cant help but feel completely insecure (about everything) and hopeless. i have been dealing with my own depression since i was an adolescent, and i feel like dealing with my bf's depression can really exacerbate mine. it becomes this terrible cycle and i know that it is because we are both hurting. i miss him and i hate feeling that way even when he is sitting right next to me. i hate feeling like i can't make him happy. and it really hurts when he doesn't understand why i get sad.
some days i have a lot hope, but other days i'm not really sure if there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------

